# Blood in urine. :(



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm waiting for the vet office to open (about 10 minutes).

Gracie started to have blood in her urine this morning. She's been awake for about 30 minutes and gone to the bathroom about 8 times. Very small amounts and blood tinged.

She's not interested in eating her breakfast. She will eat it if I handfeed her and she's still interested in her treats. And she's not quite as active as she normally is in the morning.

Five more minutes until the vet opens but it feels like hours.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Denlie said:


> I'm waiting for the vet office to open (about 10 minutes).
> 
> Gracie started to have blood in her urine this morning. She's been awake for about 30 minutes and gone to the bathroom about 8 times. Very small amounts and blood tinged.
> 
> ...


sounds like a UTI .... they are miserable... I would bring a sample to the vet they will probably want to put her on clavamox... and have them keep her on it for a full 30 days... after she is off the clavamox you can add cranberry capsule to her food to help prevent them in the future AND trim the hair on her vulva to prevent it from wicking up bacteria from the ground when she squats to pee...


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.

The vet was booked so I dropped her off and they are going to fit her in. I asked if I could have the kennel next to her and they thought that I was joking. 

So, now it's just a waiting game. It's just been a really bad year for us and I don't think that I could handle it if something happened to Gracie.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sending lots of good thoughts that it's minor and she is 100% real soon. (((HUGS))).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

Praying for Gracie-most likely she has an infection-she will be o.k.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I remember when I saw blood in my first pup's urine. I had let her out and it was a snowy morning so I was able to see she had urinated blood. I was HYSTERICAL. I called my vet right away (I think it was 6 in the morning) :doh: and I was a crying mess! :bawling: He very kindly told me he would be able to take care of it and to bring her in. It was a UTI and she got better quickly after she was on her meds. I totally understand how upsetting it is!

I'm sure Gracie will be fine and they'll get her all fixed up!


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks again for the positive thoughts.

We just got back from the vets and it is a UTI. Gracie is sleeping in her X-pen right now. Poor sweet baby!


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

Hope she feels better soon! I know how it feels when their sick and you just don't know what it is! 

When we first got Moose, I'm pretty sure I called the vets atleast once a week haha. They knew me by name : lol.


----------



## northcountryarlene (Apr 15, 2012)

UTIs are so scary, but it's good that you caught it early. Glad to hear that she's at home and resting.


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

My Cassie had a UTI when she was 5, once she started taking the medication she felt much better with in a day or two, by the third day she was back to her playful self. Glad to hear she is home now and resting.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

My Ripley has had 2 UTI`s and she is only 6 months old, so I know how you feel! We never saw blood in her urine, but she was constantly going pee in the house, even thou she was potty trained! Its so frustrating!! You may want to find out weather she has an inverted vulva (Ripley does), Which will give bacteria a easy spot to gather. This will make a dog prone to UTI`s. Our vet has told us that if we let her go into heat for one cycle before we spay her, the problem may fix itself, but if we don`t it could be a 500$ surgery to fix it. We clean her ``parts`` every night and also give her cranberry tablets (not gel capsuls, but you can use ones meant for humans) and so far this seams to be working! Hope this helps!


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for all of the advice. We go back to the vets this morning to re-check her urine. I did start her on cranberry pills as a prophylactic. I ordered some from Dr. Smith & Foster.

**keeping fingers crossed for good news**


----------

